# Tow behind lift



## RandyS (Jan 26, 2006)

Has anyone here used one of those tow behind aerial lifts? I see they have some that go 50' or so and they looked quite interesting. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 26, 2006)

I've used a 45' BilJax tow behind. Personally, I thought it was scary. Too much movement for me. Also couldn't get the reach that I needed unless I could get right under the tree, which is rarely an option.


----------



## skwerl (Jan 26, 2006)

I've used the tow behinds as well as bucket trucks. Let me tell you it is much more reassuring to be in a lift mounted on a 22K lb truck when dropping limbs. One good smack on an outrigger from a 150 lb chunk of wood could send your tow behind manlift tumbling. 

Also consider that decent bucket trucks are available for $30K or less if you are a good shopper and know how to inspect one thoroughly. Tow behind lifts are good for painters and sign changers.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 26, 2006)

skwerl said:


> I've used the tow behinds as well as bucket trucks. Let me tell you it is much more reassuring to be in a lift mounted on a 22K lb truck when dropping limbs. One good smack on an outrigger from a 150 lb chunk of wood could send your tow behind manlift tumbling.
> 
> Also consider that decent bucket trucks are available for $30K or less if you are a good shopper and know how to inspect one thoroughly. *Tow behind **lifts are good for painters and sign changers.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly!


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 26, 2006)

I have used a eagle lift , 37' We had it at Davey . We are the walnut capitol here in Northern California so we used it on our local orchards , It was a handy item , a little scary to use , outriggers were manual fold out and jack style which were a pain in the neck . I liked our super duty ford with the altec squirt much better


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

I disagree fellas, mine has a working height of 56' horizonal reach of 30'. 500lb basket capacity, stows 5'6" wide and can fit through double doors. One man can move it around on flat conctete, 3 can roll it just about anywhere thats flat, or 2 can do even more with an MA setup. Its invaluable for getting in tight areas and only weighs 4500lbs. The highest loading of any outrigger is 2800lbs and it can operate off of the batteries or the gas (the machine is a gas/electric/hydraulic setup). The way the boom articulates and extends lends itself to working in trees much better. The Here is some pics of the smurf at work:


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

The main drawbacks I have seen is it doesnt over center, and its not insulated. The machine has nearly paid for itself, probably already has, havent kept up with it as well as I hoped. It takes some trust that it will hold you, with a 500lb cap it opens some possiblities not available with a bucket including setting up on a steeper grade. New it only costs 28 grand.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Jan 26, 2006)

LJ,

Great pics...where did you pic yours up? Used? Mind telling me what a good used one goes for? \\


----------



## PTS (Jan 26, 2006)

That is what I use to use before I bought my truck. Every tool has its place. The tow behind is hard to manuver in tight yards. And if you have to move it spot to spot around the tree it is a PITA compared to the truck

In the tow behinds defense. It is very easy on the yards cheaper then a truck and if you get the electric ones with the batteries it is cheap to use. NO GAS.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 26, 2006)

Lumberjack said:


> .



Okay, I'll give you credit. Those are some good and tight spots. I was wondering what happened with that last tree. Good job. There are some jobs where I can see one being beneficial. The largest ones at the rental shops here are 45' though.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

TreeJunkie said:


> LJ,
> 
> Great pics...where did you pic yours up? Used? Mind telling me what a good used one goes for? \\




Mine was a rental that I started using right before the hurricane and never gave it back, I payed $17.5k for mine. It has 80ish hours on it when I got it, I got a great deal.

The price depends on the options, age and how cared for it is. For a TZ50 genie, I wouldnt spend less than 10 grand on one, they are pretty easy to look over, specially when you got alot of face time with one.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

PTS said:


> That is what I use to use before I bought my truck. Every tool has its place. The tow behind is hard to manuver in tight yards. And if you have to move it spot to spot around the tree it is a PITA compared to the truck
> 
> In the tow behinds defense. It is very easy on the yards cheaper then a truck and if you get the electric ones with the batteries it is cheap to use. NO GAS.




I have to disagree with you. How is it easier to manuver a 12-16 ton 7' wide truck through a yard over a 22' long 2 ton 5'6" wide machine? Moving it depends on the terrain, but I have never considered it a PITA to have to move it around. The picture of that live oak was the first job I did with it, took me 7-8 hours to get it on the ground working by myself.

Whats wrong with gas? The whole gas unit would cost less than 800 bucks to replace, hell its only a 5.5hp honda and an alternator... It burns less gas than an 460 and it greatly extends your operating time (as long as you have gas), it keeps the batteries charged and can be started and cut off from the basket including the choke.

Wheres the problem?


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

Redbull said:


> Okay, I'll give you credit. Those are some good and tight spots. I was wondering what happened with that last tree. Good job. There are some jobs where I can see one being beneficial. The largest ones at the rental shops here are 45' though.




The last piece pictured weighed around 2300lbs. If your wondering what happened to the tree, Asplund topped it. If your asking for the final shots of the tree coming down, they will be in day after tomorrow. I plan on taking 1 more chunk, the defect, then start lifting chunks with the manlift (remember that 500lb cap I was reffering too?) using 2 slings set opposing each other. I may be able to get 2 more chunks, but I will have to feel it out, the tree is 2.89'DBH.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 26, 2006)

Lumberjack said:


> The last piece pictured weighed around 2300lbs. If your wondering what happened to the tree, Asplund topped it. If your asking for the final shots of the tree coming down, they will be in day after tomorrow. I plan on taking 1 more chunk, the defect, then start lifting chunks with the manlift (remember that 500lb cap I was reffering too?) using 2 slings set opposing each other. I may be able to get 2 more chunks, but I will have to feel it out, the tree is 2.89'DBH.



No, I meant I read about that job "somewhere else" and was wondering how you decided to tackle it.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Nice looking unit Carl.
> 
> I used one about 6 months ago and it really worked out nice. I like the quiet of the electric motors. The one I used has a gas engine also like yours does. I was told the gas engine does not recharge the batteries when it's running and that didn't make sense to me but oh well.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dan, as long as your not moving mine charges the batteries. How long you use it is highly subjective as to how much you move around. Moving around alot with the motor running you will discharge the batteries, its a wash. The motor is a 5.5hp honda turning an alternator. Its quirky when it charges the batteries, but its never left me hanging (pardon the pun). You can look at the charging wire on the alternator and the cable going to the electric motor and know that it doesnt supply full power, only suppliments or charges.


----------



## PTS (Jan 26, 2006)

Lumberjack said:


> I have to disagree with you. How is it easier to manuver a 12-16 ton 7' wide truck through a yard over a 22' long 2 ton 5'6" wide machine? Moving it depends on the terrain, but I have never considered it a PITA to have to move it around. The picture of that live oak was the first job I did with it, took me 7-8 hours to get it on the ground working by myself.
> 
> Whats wrong with gas? The whole gas unit would cost less than 800 bucks to replace, hell its only a 5.5hp honda and an alternator... It burns less gas than an 460 and it greatly extends your operating time (as long as you have gas), it keeps the batteries charged and can be started and cut off from the basket including the choke.
> 
> Wheres the problem?



The one I use to use was like 22 feet in lenght then add your truck. 
Plus you un hook your truck and put the out riggers down now when you go to move it you have to back up your truck and re hook it move it then un hook and again put the outriggers out and down. And mine wasn't hydraulic outriggers you had to crank them down and then back up again.


----------



## PTS (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't forget I said every tool has its place and in a really narrow spot that is the machine too use and if it was needed and I couldn't climb it and I couldn't get my truck in then I would go get out the old trailer lift. They all have there plus and minuses.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2006)

My lift has a jockey wheel up front on the foot of the jack so you can move it by hand. If the tree is big enough to require moving it I will likely have the tractor there and can pull it into position with it if its easier, or a MA setup. In the pictures behind the house (small office building) taking a limb off covered in ivy I pulled the machine back there with a 6:1 MA while a groundy guided the front.

Having to jack the outriggers must truely suck, mine has an auto leveling feature, or I can operate them individually. You can gain an additional 2' on flat ground by pushing the outriggers down all the way without compromising stability.

If they made one quite similar to that one except with a 75' lift and 50' horizonal, that would be awesome for tree work. Haveing a 3 stage upper boom and a slightly longer bottom boom would get it done. Having outriggers that could extend to make the base wider would take care of stability. With the outriggers down the machine has a 14' spread.

They offer a drive option which is basically a hydro motor on each tire that contacts the tire with a roller... seemed interesting but I bet you cant add it, too much work.

I am not sure a 55' bucket would be any better for MY needs, now a rear mount 75' would definatly be a marked improvement.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 27, 2006)

Lumberjack said:


> I am not sure a 55' bucket would be any better for MY needs, now a rear mount 75' would definatly be a marked improvement.



Here you go, only 38 inches wide and self propelled.

http://www.teupenamerica.com/products/leo23gt/index.htm


----------



## Redbull (Jan 27, 2006)

Lumberjack, could that thing be manuvered with an ATV? I remember the one I used was pretty light.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 27, 2006)

No no koa, I am in love with Teupen, however the 75' only offers 35' of horizonal reach, albiet the curve of its wall is alot flatter than non telescoping lifts:







This is what I was thinking, 75' vertical, 50' horizonal:






or 

http://www.************/forum/download.php?Number=38843

I know you get asked this alot, but how much is the 23GT? I would consider it an option if it were insulated.


Red Bull, its Lumberjack not lumberhach.. important difference!

It could, assuming you werent going over monsterous roots near the base of the tree or anything major terrain wise. The unit weighs as much as a 1/2 ton truck, but its alot eaiser to roll around than a truck for sure.

The smallest powered device we pulled it with was a little hydro transmissioned New Holland 25D or some such. In 4wd it would pull it just fine across rougher terrrain. 

For the fourwheeler, traction is the limiting factor, same with that small tractor.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry about the keystroke error. I went back and edited it. I don't think traction would be too much of an issue with the ATV. It has 4x4. I've moved a pretty heavy trailer with it, but the tongue weight was very nominal.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 27, 2006)

New tow behind platforms have the option of a motor that will drive one of the wheels these guys have that option on there new machines www.niftylift.com www.ommelift.dk


----------



## SilentElk (Jan 27, 2006)

I am going to agree with your assessment of the towable lift Lumberjack. In the beginning, I was 19 years old, no credit or credit cards or loans to speak of. To me a chipper seemed more important by far than a lift. Dropped $23,600 on new 1800. Boom! My credit is now maxed and then some. Only got the loan because the loan officer was impressed a 19 year old didnt want a loan on some useless sports car. Now my credit was tied up for years but I needed a lift occasionally.

A local rental company rents the 54' for $190 a day. Electric operation and whisper quiet. You know how nice it is to not scream down to you ground crew? Heck you can even talk in just a regular somewhat loud voice. Rental for 1 week was $700 on the nose with insurance and everything. I think they now rent closer to $875 a week but this is cheap for a 50' lift to use with unlimited hours! No gas, no CDL required. Any employee can tow this lift and not have to have a CDL. Quiet and easy to use. Only down side is batteries will only last 6 hours if you are doing a lot of full up and down and resetting. However, it was rare I ever had problems runnign the batteries low unless I was in it 10 hours in most cases. Just plug it in at the end of the night. Light weight and I never worried once about just backing it up in a yard unless the yard was soaking wet. I was quoted several years ago that the lift I was using sold for $38k new. Alot in my mind but a used one under $20K would be a good investment.

This lift gets 2 thumbs up from me!~


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 27, 2006)

Lumberjack,
The 23GT runs about $106-109K, depends on the exchange rate of the Euro. It is true that the side reach is not as great as a 75 ft. bucket truck, but by being able to get closer to your work, your need for more side reach may not be necessary. Remember, the 23GT is only 6'6" in height, vs about 11' for that bucket truck. You will be able to get under the canopy and to the back side of most trees with it. Usually with a bucket truck you are mostly limited to parking on one side and working the whole tree from there.


----------

